# Star of Bethlehem = Satan?!



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Dec 23, 2012)

I found about this a couple of years ago. Apparently Jehovah's Witnesses teach as their dogma (though they don't have a belief that isn't dogma in their eyes) that the Star of Bethlehem was Satan trying to deceive pagan astrolgers into luring Herod to the young Jesus.

Was the Star of Bethlehem Satan's Star?

I know most of their heresies are rehashed old ones (Adventism, Arianism, etc.) but I've never heard any other group teach this.

They have reasons for not celebrating Christmas, as many of my Reformed brethren do as well. (I do celebrate it as an issue of liberty.) Am I wrong in thinking this particular instance is a case of "Religious Scroogery"?


----------



## Rufus (Dec 23, 2012)

Seems to be no biblical basis as well as a plain silly idea. Some people/groups seem Satan in everything, in fact there is probably a "666" tag on the back of your TV.


----------



## JohnGill (Dec 23, 2012)

Rufus said:


> Seems to be no biblical basis as well as a plain silly idea. Some people/groups seem Satan in everything, *in fact there is probably a "666" tag on the back of your TV*.



I looked. THERE IS!! Oh no!!!

There's also one on my friend's computer. But we already knew it was of Satan. It has Windows on it.

I have never seen it apart from the JW's. I think it's just an example of bad theology corrupting the entire thinking process.


----------



## jambo (Dec 23, 2012)

Having dealt with a number of JWs in the past, there is absolutely nothing the Watchtower could say that would surprise me.


----------



## kodos (Dec 23, 2012)

Amen to that Stuart!!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 23, 2012)

It was His Star.

(Mat 2:2) Saying, Where is he that is born King of the Jews? for we have seen* his star *in the east, and are come to worship him.


----------



## Gforce9 (Dec 23, 2012)

JohnGill said:


> Rufus said:
> 
> 
> > Seems to be no biblical basis as well as a plain silly idea. Some people/groups seem Satan in everything, *in fact there is probably a "666" tag on the back of your TV*.
> ...



My side hurts you two.......


----------



## Jake (Dec 24, 2012)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> It was His Star.
> 
> (Mat 2:2) Saying, Where is he that is born King of the Jews? for we have seen* his star *in the east, and are come to worship him.



Interestingly enough, this part is true even in their translation of the Bible, although they tried to mute part of its truth...

saying: “Where is the one born king of the Jews? For we saw his star [when we were] in the east, and we have come to do him obeisance. (Matthew 2:2 NWT)


----------

